# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Perkenalan

## Ris.q

Salam perkenalan suhu. Saya masih newbie dalam dunia perkoian. Dan saya mohon didikan nya dari para suhu2 di sini.. semoga suhu2 disini bisa memberikan ilmu nya. Untuk saya yang masih newbie

----------


## rudys

Salam kenal juga... saya juga masih newbie

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal, om...
 Welcome

----------

